# 16"Vogue tires P 225/55/R16



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

these wheels are like new.I had them on my big body.I took them of Because i know Have some very clean 14x7 72 spoke D's with New Hercs.Contact me if interested.I do accept confirmed paypal payments.If you want to use paypal,it will be an extra $25.00 Due to the High Fee's.I will also accept US postal money order as well.These tires are ((very Meaty)).Thanks :biggrin:  
































































I also Have a set of 16''Chrome Standard Daytons that i can sell with the tires


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHATS THE TICKET :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

PM ME SOME CONTACT INFO..WHATS THE COST FOR THEM?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 4 2009, 08:59 PM~12606734
> *WHATS THE TICKET  :biggrin:
> *


PM'D :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 5 2009, 01:46 AM~12609062
> *PM ME SOME CONTACT INFO..WHATS THE COST FOR THEM?
> *


PM'D :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:uh:  I also have a set of <span style='color:blue'>913-602-7502


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

pm the price of the tires alone no rims. shipped to miami.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Whats the ticket on the tires homie????? I might need to throw them on the caprice for some winter rims! :0


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 14 2009, 03:40 PM~12704080
> *Whats the ticket on the tires homie?????  I might need to throw them on the caprice for some winter rims!  :0
> *


pm sent :thumbsup: BIG PIMPIN...........


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## punkandy311 (Jan 15, 2009)

pm me the cost of the tires shipped to 76710, texas, thanks


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by punkandy311_@Jan 21 2009, 11:07 PM~12778957
> *pm me the cost of the tires shipped to 76710, texas, thanks
> *


Pm'd :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

to the top








:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

tTt
:uh:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------

